# I cant stand the stupid daft cow



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I cant, one more stupid fucking giggle and im gonna hunt her down and kick her teeth down her throat.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I'll ask then - who? VBH on 5th Gear?


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

:-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> I'll ask then - who? VBH on 5th Gear?


Oh right on the nose, which incidently is what she will get if they dont get the annoying bint off my telly. And as for that boring [email protected] sat in the caff with her, ive seen more interesting dogshit.


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Leg said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > I'll ask then - who? VBH on 5th Gear?
> ...












Its real....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No holding back Leg  :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Got to agree [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Would you really hurt a woman?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Would you really hurt a woman?


VBH doesn;t count as "a woman".


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is she a transexual? 

A lot of guys love her and a lot hate her as well I guess. :wink:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

don't [smiley=rifle.gif] me guys but i would give Vicky B&H one  i thinks she is [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

i reckon i have just [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

M9fdb said:


> don't [smiley=rifle.gif] me guys but i would give Vicky B&H one  i thinks she is [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> i reckon i have just [smiley=behead.gif]


Apparently, she does have a certain attraction to the over-60's.

Particularly those who are hard-of-hearing

And who are preceeded by a dog everywhere they go.

At least you could poke her with your white stick.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> M9fdb said:
> 
> 
> > don't [smiley=rifle.gif] me guys but i would give Vicky B&H one  i thinks she is [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> ...


:lol: your years off 60 Tony :lol: .... How can you say that? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

M9fdb said:


> don't [smiley=rifle.gif] me guys but i would give Vicky B&H one  i thinks she is [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> i reckon i have just [smiley=behead.gif]


Reckon you have just what?

Over done it slightly on the animation??? :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Irish Sancho said:


>


Sure she can laugh. But can she do her own stunts?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

With a bit of luck, she'll be up the duff soon, and off our screens - assuming she isn't a transexual.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I must admit, Tim Lovejoy is an even bigger arse hole than her. How sad was the doughnut, pathetic


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> With a bit of luck, she'll be up the duff soon, and off our screens - assuming she isn't a transexual.


Someone has to fancy her to put her in that way though! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > With a bit of luck, she'll be up the duff soon, and off our screens - assuming she isn't a transexual.
> ...


I wouldn't put it past Lovejoy just to move her out of the way :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Widget said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh well, at least you won't have to endure her when you're in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

just watched it - i wouldnt mind one of those electric go-karts for commuting to/from work 0-60 in 4 secs and can go 100mph!! only Â£5k!  

Did they ever explain why they are in that Cafe? Is it a real one? or are those butt-ugly customers real? I spend most of the program fast forwarding and only watch the car bits....its a lot better than listening to that husky voiced beast with tat dumb-ass co-presenter who, by the way looks very similar to the guy who sold me my TT (both dumb as f*ck!) :lol: :lol:


----------

